# HP Photosmart 2575 all-in-one



## dadormie (Jun 13, 2007)

Our printer is majorly messed up. we used it on our windows xp professional laptop untill it died (i live in africa, computers die often here) well, my dad bought a new gateway with windows vista basic on it. when i tried installing the printer program onto the new computer, it came up with a message saying that i dont have these drivers: slbcsp.dll, sccbase.dll, gpkcsp.dll and something called Enum. whatever that is. i can download those drivers if need be but i don't know how to get them to run in the program or how to install them in the first place. please help me. we don't want to buy a whole other printer just to be compatible with vista. by the way, we went on the HP site and it says that our printer is supposed to be compatible with vista, but, um...its not working.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Try this site for 2575 driver downloads.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&cc=us&product=441240&dlc=en&lang=en&


----------



## dadormie (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks but, i don't think that that fixes our problem because, we can't download 163mb here. we do have ADSL but not ADSL that will download something that big with out it going off or timeing out or something like that. is there another solution to make it work. the hp site says that it is compatible is there a way to make it work without major downloading? what about downloading the individual drivers and then adding them to the program? i don't know.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

You will have to order the Driver CD from HP or find someone that can D/L it for you and burn it to CD. 
I agree, a massive D/L and no doubt some things that you don't need. 

As a very long shot, someone at HP may be able to link you to just the basic Vista drivers for your printer. Start a dialog with HP tech support and ask.


----------



## dadormie (Jun 13, 2007)

ok, thanks, i'll try the thing with HP. Right now i'm entering a chat with someone there about my printer. thanks for the tip. if that dosn't work, i'll see about the cd or someone else downloading it for us. i'll get back to this forum if things work out.
thanks


----------

